# how to repair / replace boss lift cylinder &/or seal kit ?



## nhjxmen (Dec 14, 2011)

I have boss rt3 straight blade snow plow. There is a significant leak coming out of the bottom of the lift cylinder. I've lost a couple quarts already in 4 storms (so you know the rate of loss). 

I bought a seal kit to replace, but when taking off the lift cylinder, I found it very difficult to lift the cylinder off the rod / piston. Any advice? There's a packing nut (I think that's what it is) on the bottom, but it's perfectly circular, so I can't use a normal wrench. I know I need a spanner / pin wrench, but I used a large pipe wrench (which should be stronger, right?) and no luck. I know I need a spanner because there are 4 tiny holes in the packing nut.

So after a day of toil, I am faced with a dilemna. Should I: 

1. Go out and find this spanner wrench (which is not sold in any stores within a 30 mile radius), of which I don't know will work better than a pipe wrench? (Total cost is seal kit, $40, + wrench, $40, = $80)

or

2. Buy a new lift cylinder for $180?

I've read numerous forums here saying that other brands like western, curtis, etc., are easier in terms of taking off the lift cylinder and replacing the seals. I like Boss, but I guess there's a price for preference.

John

p.s. First post by the way, hi everyone.


----------



## nhjxmen (Dec 14, 2011)

*Update on fix*

So I decided to try the new seals. I used a pipe wrench even though it did grind the gland nut a little. Make sure before you try to unscrew the gland nut, you detach the up and down hydraulic hoses and get hose to drain them as you push the cylinder up and down. When I got the cylinder off, there was a smaller silver cylinder attached to the silver rod. The seals were in this and the gland nut. I don't know if you can take off the smaller cylinder. I tried, but couldn't, so I just used a couple of screwdrivers to force out the seals. Be very, very careful not to bend the new seals too much, or you'll have to buy a new set. There were 5 seals that came in my new set, but the smallest one I couldn't get in, so I left it out. I suppose it goes between the smaller cylinder and the gland nut.

After everything, I tested the up, down, left, and right of the plow, each 12 times and no leaks so far. Any suggestions and perspective on this procedure is helpful! I searched for hours and no posts on this specific maintenance.


----------



## nhjxmen (Dec 14, 2011)

*Leak came back...*

Noticed same leak after my last storm. I think I'm gonna buy a new cylinder. Sucks...


----------

